# Brauche Hilfe bei Website-Header



## charly09 (16. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal hallo.. Ich bin neu hier und ein *absoluter Anfänger*...

Mein Problem... Ich habe Photoshop CS2 und würde gerne einen Header für meine Hp erstellen..http://www.sv-kobrow.de nur die frage ist wie anfangen.. Ich habe echt viel hier durchsucht aber nicht das richtige gefunden..
Und wenn man nicht weiss wie ist das auch echt schwierig.. Könntet ihr mir da weiter helfen? mit einem richtigen Tutorial oder Anleitung genau zu diesen Thema? Das wäre super.. Gruß Charly


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Charly und herzlich Willkommen,

da es sich (noch) nicht um ein photoshop-spezifisches Problem handelt, sondern um eine erste
Ideenfindung habe ich den Thread mal in die Creative Lounge verschoben. Wenn sich innerhalb
einer Diskussion konkrete Software-Fragen ergeben, kann man es ja wieder zurückschieben.

Nun zum Thema: Es wird kein Tutorial geben, welches ohne eine Idee einen tollen Header zaubert.
Stelle dir doch daher vorher die Frage: Wen sprichst du mit der Webseite an? Wie kann man die
Zielgruppe erreichen? Was soll überhaupt gezeigt werden?
Der Header ist mE ein zentraler Teil einer so aufgebauten Webseite - das ist der Teil, den man als
allererstes wahr nimmt und unterbewusst eine Entscheidung fällt, ob man sich lange auf der Seite
aufhalten möchte. Es ist daher wichtig, diesen so aussagekräftig wie möglich zu gestalten.

Hier eine Idee: Es handelt sich bei der Webseite um einen Sportverein mit mehreren Abteilungen.
 Visualisiere doch diese Abteilungen durch gehaltvolle Fotos (während Spielsituationen,
außergewöhnliche Perspektiven etc.) und bringe sie hochwertig rüber.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## charly09 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja Danke Markus.. Werde mal sehen was man da machen kann... Auch wenn mir total der Plan und die umsetzung fehlt.. Gruß Charly


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Dezember 2008)

Das wird schon . Stell dann doch auch deine Fortschritte hier rein, egal wie "schlecht" sie in deinen Augen aussehen mögen.

Was auch immer hilft ist Brainstorming. Einfach 3 Minuten lang alle Begriffe die einem zu diesem Thema einfallen aufschreiben, egal wie blödsinnig sie erscheinen, einfach aufschreiben. Hilft oft & gut.


----------

